# I belong to Uncle Sam



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2015)

I am now officially sworn in to the United States Air Force. Time to fly planes and constantly sing Kenny Loggins' "Danger Zone". 



Just kidding, I'm not a pilot. The USAF part is true, though! Going back to my recruiter for job selection tomorrow. Hoping to get Fire Protection, but also considering CCT if I can meet the physical requirements (which are really fucking hard).


----------



## atrfan1 (Jan 24, 2015)

CCT is pretty hardcore, best of luck man! If you have questions about basic, feel free to drop me a message


----------



## asher (Jan 24, 2015)

grats dude


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2015)

atrfan1 said:


> CCT is pretty hardcore, best of luck man! If you have questions about basic, feel free to drop me a message



It's pretty ridiculous. PJ even more so, which I've also qualified for up to the PAST requirements. I'm debating on whether I should play it safe and go for Fire Protection and be okay with that, or just go balls out and shoot for CCT and let the fear of washing out and getting placed in a shit job motivate me to not quit.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you in advance for your service!


----------



## metallatem (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you for serving


----------



## Reynder (Jan 26, 2015)

SSGT Here, Let me give you some advice man. 
1. DON'T take OPEN anything. Don't let the recruiter talk you into taking a job that's available to leave now. WAIT for the job you want. If you come in OPEN general/electrical/etc you will be a cop or aircraft maintenance
2. CCT/PJ is no ....ing joke. Just came back from being TDY in Hurlburt field FL(where tech school is for those dudes) and they are the real deal. Get ready to be pushed physically and mentally further than you have ever been. Also I hope you love PT cause that's your new job.
3. Im currently a tech school instructor, started out a aircraft maintenance. On the flightline you are going to deploy/go TDY a lot which is some of the best times ive had in the AF. Great stories I wouldn't trade for anything. However, after having 2 kids, the instructor gig is legit cause my schedule is 8-4 no weeknds, 12 hr shifts, etc. PM me with any questions, been doing this 7 years.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, guys! And thanks, Reynder. I'm definitely not going to take open anything. I do have Security Forces listed as a job (low on the list), so if I get that, I'm going to work towards MWD or Ravens. I've got like 7 or 8 jobs ahead of that, though, so that hopefully won't be the case. I've also watched almost every video possible on CCT/PJ/TACP/SERE/SOWT that I can, so I know the surface of what I'd be signing up for. Obviously not exactly, but I've seen the 28 hour training days, crazy pool drills, and general physical destruction. I think my plan, since I know I won't meet the PAST qualifications in 2 weeks, is to get set in a job and then cross train into one of the two later on, that way I can still have a job and prepare myself as much as humanly possible to avoid washing out. Also, it's pretty cool that I'll be considered an E-2 after BMT because of college credits. I guess school does pay off, even if you don't always finish.


----------



## Reynder (Jan 26, 2015)

Yea E-2 is ok, you'll be the same as all the kids that signed up for 6 years. More pay for you earlier though! Again, not to piss in your cheerios but that dream sheet is exactly that, a DREAM sheet. AFPC(air force personnel center) works like this.
Choice 1- How many slots are open? How many new airmen do we need? Fill slots
Choice 2 and so on. So if you pick a job like SF who ALWAYS needs spots it will more than likely end up getting picked. AFSOC jobs(cct/pj/etc) are HIGHLY competitive with very few open slots. I hope you get AFSOC, cause I love those dudes and what they do. Keep me posted after you get back in 8 weeks. If you end up stationed in oklahoma, hit a brother up!
Remember, basic training is all a mind game. Just keep your head down, do what you are told and you'll do fine.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 27, 2015)

Baisc trainig for the military is pretty much Thumb up arse and get on with it. Nose to the grind stone and don't raise your head above the parpaet to get shot at. During my basic trg I was classed as the Grey man, the instructors knew who I was but I was never top or bottom. Did what I was told and made sure I never showed my squad or instructors up.

The time to shine I found was on my technical course where I came top in all Sonar ad Radar aspects, which was wehre it mattered.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2015)

Reynder said:


> Yea E-2 is ok, you'll be the same as all the kids that signed up for 6 years. More pay for you earlier though! Again, not to piss in your cheerios but that dream sheet is exactly that, a DREAM sheet. AFPC(air force personnel center) works like this.
> Choice 1- How many slots are open? How many new airmen do we need? Fill slots
> Choice 2 and so on. So if you pick a job like SF who ALWAYS needs spots it will more than likely end up getting picked. AFSOC jobs(cct/pj/etc) are HIGHLY competitive with very few open slots. I hope you get AFSOC, cause I love those dudes and what they do. Keep me posted after you get back in 8 weeks. If you end up stationed in oklahoma, hit a brother up!
> Remember, basic training is all a mind game. Just keep your head down, do what you are told and you'll do fine.



So...if I sign for 6 years, will I be E-3?  I definitely know it's sort of a first come, first serve type of thing for jobs, but hopefully some of them take precedent over others. I take my PAST next Thursday, and I already know I'm not going to get the 500m swim in time for CCT or PJ, as I swam 220m and had the worst foot cramp I've ever had in my life last night. So, I'm hoping I can retest before I leave, or in BMT. My strength is far beyond the requirements. My cardio and endurance? Not so much. So, that's becoming my main focus 3-4 times a week. Trying to not be the guy dying at the back of the line in BMT.  I'll let you know how things go! And thanks again for the help.


----------



## Reynder (Jan 27, 2015)

You can re-take the PAS test in BMT. They will go from flight to flight looking for volunteers.

A 6-year enlistment will get you E-3 upon graduation of tech school. If you get E-2 after basic, you are going to make a little more money the whole time, also maybe end up a class leader or something, but once you get to your first duty station everyone who signed up for 6 will be an E-3. If you aren't sure that you want to stay in the military for awhile, just do 4. It gives you options.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd honestly like to make a career out of it, so I've been considering 6 years anyways. I left the option open when I swore in. It'll really depend on what job I get assigned to. If it's FP, I'll probably go ahead for 6, as that's what I've wanted to do for a while now. If something else, probably 4.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 31, 2015)

Navy PO1 here, and my saltiness forces me to point out that the Danger Zone belongs to the Navy. I fly in an Air Force squadron currently, though. My only advice to you is stay from all the ....ing idiots that do dumb shit because you will get an Article 15 eventually running with the wrong crowd. Also, learn the ranks of ALL the services. I get saluted by Air Force Senior Master Sergeants. Pitiful!

It will be a lot of fun and a lot of bullshit. Remember that every job has something that sucks about it. Also, volunteer yourself anytime new training is offered and finish a college degree. It's free if you use your Tuition assistance and stay patient.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 31, 2015)

"YOU CAN GIVE YOUR HEART TO JESUS, BUT YOUR ASS BELONGS TO THE MARINE CORPS!"








(I'm well aware of the differences and rivalries among branches, but I still found this somewhat applicable.  )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## ElRay (Feb 1, 2015)

MemphisHawk said:


> ... My only advice to you is stay from all the ....ing idiots that do dumb shit because you will get an Article 15 eventually running with the wrong crowd. ...



Hey, some of the best stories start, "Well, the first time I made E4 ..."

There's also an Armed Forces Social Group here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/44-armed-forces.html but there hasn't been much traffic for a while.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2015)

I have never understood sigining your live away to some asshole suits in washington that dont care about you and decide where you go, when you do it, and ultimately in some situations, weather you live or die.

But good luck! 

*Puts on high waters for the influx of mindless patriotism*


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 2, 2015)

Nah, it's all good. Really, unless you own your own business, or are a philanthropist, you are making money for someone else/doing someone else's dirty work AND being underpaid for it. I have lots of feelings about the military after being in for almost 11 years, but I decided a while ago that I should just focus on those around me and the things I CAN control, otherwise I'd just be mad all the time. 

Anyway, all that stuff is for a different thread.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 2, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I have never understood sigining your live away to some asshole suits in washington that dont care about you and decide where you go, when you do it, and ultimately in some situations, weather you live or die.



Because what the Armed Forces protect, when used correctly, is important enough to tolerate the times when the political creatures use the Armed Forces incorrectly.

I had no qualms about going to Afghanistan, if I had to go to Iraq, that would have been a different story.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I have never understood sigining your live away to some asshole suits in washington that dont care about you and decide where you go, when you do it, and ultimately in some situations, weather you live or die.
> 
> But good luck!
> 
> *Puts on high waters for the influx of mindless patriotism*



I dunno. I just wanna shoot guns and make a shit ton of money. 


notsrs


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 2, 2015)

Fun fact:

R. Lee Ermey lives in my town.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2015)

One of his best performances.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Feb 2, 2015)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I have never understood sigining your live away to some asshole suits in washington that dont care about you and decide where you go, when you do it, and ultimately in some situations, weather you live or die.
> 
> But good luck!
> 
> *Puts on high waters for the influx of mindless patriotism*



Well, someone has to volunteer to protect the freedoms that we all have so you can have the right to post things like you posted.

And yes, I did 4 years myself.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 3, 2015)

I may not respect or like how the armed forces are used in some scenarios, but I have the utmost respect for the people who serve. 

Good luck homie.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2015)

Trust me. I'm not a right-wing conservative republican.  I don't agree with everything the military does, and sure as shit don't agree with everything the government does. But care enough about my country and those others who I'll be serving with to sign on the dotted line.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 5, 2015)

Went and took the PAST test today. Didn't do nearly as well as I had hoped on the swim, though I'm not surprised. Run needs a little work, and I was one sit-up away from requirement. Everything else went okay.

CCT Requirements:
2x25m underwater swim: Pass/Fail
500m surface swim: 11:42
1.5 mile run: 10:10
Pull-ups: 8
Sit-ups: 48
Push-ups: 42

Personal:
2x25m underwater swim: Fail
500m surface swim: Fail
1.5 mile run: 11:30
Pull-ups: 10 (stopped here, because the max requirement for any battlefield airman is 10)
Sit-ups: 47
Push-ups: 57

Have a lot of work to do on my swim, which will be helped by practicing technique and form. I've never known how to "properly" swim, so distance is not my strong suit.


----------



## Grief (Feb 5, 2015)

^ Best of luck. You are one fit cookie if you can make that run time.


----------



## asher (Feb 5, 2015)

I was looking at that and going "man, and I remember *200* free being super grueling when I used to swim!"

I was in middle school though, lol.

Techniques will really help the swimming though!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 6, 2015)

It's going to take a while to get to 10:10 from 11:30 but keep at it. Being a good runner in the military makes life so much easier. If I did nothing else in my career, I would just make sure my run time never goes above 9:30. All these 18 years talk so much shit and then I burn them on the PT test and they shut up quick. 

If you focus like it's what you are living for, you will surprise yourself. My senior year in high school, I signed up for the track team. at The first practice, I couldn't finish a 400m run period. I made it 300m and died. 3 years later I ran the PT test at boot camp in 8:26. 10 years after that I ran a 9:28 in December. 

If I can do it, ANYONE can!

What problem did you have with the underwater swim? And for the 500m swim, learn a good breaststroke. It's the easiest and you can do 500m in 11:42 with breast stroke even though it's not that fast.. Just remember to glide. I wish you were close to me, I'd get you trained up. I'm getting pumped just typing.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't really ran a program for swimming or running, which is what killed me. I kind of just ran and swam when I felt like it I don't know proper swim technique for any of the acceptable strokes (freestyle, breast, or combat side stroke), and my endurance is flat out shit. So I'm going to try to give myself a month or so to really pound out technique and build up stamina to at least finish the 500. The underwater was just a matter of not being efficient. I wasted a lot of oxygen and energy with bad stroke form. After I tried the frog technique, I got closer, but still not far enough. There were a couple guys there that looked way more out of shape than I was and couldn't meet the push-up or sit-up requirements, but killed the swim. Which made me upset.  I just need to commit 4-5 days a week to swimming and running.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 5, 2015)

As of right now, I am the 20-something hipster's worst nightmare. I'm in the military, and I'm a police officer.  Signed my contract yesterday for Security Forces. I know, it's a pretty terrible job starting off, but I'm still banking on making CCT selection (PJ, if I can push it further), and if those don't work out, pushing to be promoted to a Phoenix Raven or MWD handler. I leave June 22nd.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 8, 2015)

MPs...

F'cking MPs...



Just kidding. I know we've talked military before. Good luck, bro.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, I'm just trying to be an MWD Handler, Phoenix Raven, or Counter Sniper. I'm not the kind of guy to sit and hand out tickets.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't understood anything but as long as you're happy with it, it's great


----------



## MemphisHawk (Mar 15, 2015)

Phoenix Raven? You are an SF, they make you a Blue Falcon when you graduate boot camp.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2015)

Air Force Security Forces - PHOENIX RAVEN


----------



## MikeH (Mar 18, 2015)

MemphisHawk said:


> Phoenix Raven? You are an SF, they make you a Blue Falcon when you graduate boot camp.



Also, fuck you. I just got that.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 19, 2015)

*sigh* I can't understand people and why on earth would they enlist into army..
Being there myself, all I can tell you, is remember NOT to be naive too much, because you will be the first years, you can't escape that. Also, be smart and remember that nobody cares about your opinion, even though it is right or true, you WILL be wrong. My advice would be: say what they want to hear and do what you were going to do in the first place; being sneaky is the key to succeed in military. Don't share your thoughts too much on things and don't take friends for granted.

Other than that, this place is the school of manhood, and you will benefit from it, one way or another.
also try SERE if you will, it provides the best metal riff ideas. Afterwards. Lol 

Cheers & beers


----------



## MikeH (Aug 31, 2015)

I'M ALIVE!!!!!!! 

Made it through basic training in the top 11% of the class. Was literally 5 people away from getting honor grad. The only problem I ever had was missing my wife. Everything else was literally shut up and color. Sitting in my dorm in tech school for Security Forces now. Today was DOT (day of training) 0. We had SAT week last week, which was all briefings on what not to do here, which is basically "don't give alcohol to minors, don't rape people, shut up and color". Everyone hyped today up so badly and it was a sham. We had class for two hours, and then came back to the dorms. Plans as of now are to hit the books hard and hit the gym just as hard. I got so out of shape in BMT, it's not even funny. Added an inch to my waist and took it from my chest. Arms are twigs again. It's embarrassing. Ready to get jacked and tan. Found out I'll be stationed at Malmstrom AFB in Montana, which I'm actually super excited about. Gives me an excuse to buy a new fishing rig and a shotgun or two, and to buy a 4x4.  What else? The wife and I are starting the process of trying to become parents soon, so that's cool. Oh, and Texas sucks. That is all. Hopefully I'll be on here frequently again!


----------



## asher (Aug 31, 2015)

Great to hear man!!!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Sep 1, 2015)

Huzzah!


----------



## MetalheadMC (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats Mike! I didn't care for my time in Texas either. Maybe you'll enjoy Montana a little better.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 2, 2015)

Hoping so! It's a PRP base, so I don't think I'll be deploying hardly ever, if at all. I mean, I expected to deploy when I signed up, but at the same time, I'm definitely not mad about it. The only thing that sucks is that PRP is way more strict. You can't even take NyQuil without supervisor's approval. But Montana looks beautiful and the base seems really nice as well.


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats on passing basic, so that means that your a baby crab who wants to be a snow drop. Ill leave you to work that one out, lol.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2015)

Except I'm in the USAF. Not the RAF.


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 4, 2015)

Air Forces are air forces, Baby Crab, lol. but you are still going to be a snowdrop. v Good luck though, Military is a great career just make the most of the oppertunities they give you


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 4, 2015)

So rumor has it that they're paying you in corndogs, Mike.
This is a life goal for me.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats on making it through basic. Best of luck in your career, for as long as you decide to stay.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2015)

MOD EDIT: Next troll is gone for good. Try me.


----------



## Fraz666 (Sep 8, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Time to fly planes and constantly sing Kenny Loggins' "Danger Zone".


I am envious because when I was in the italian army we didn't have cool italian 'military' songs like that to sing 
maybe 'Volare" but I wasn't even in air force....

Congrats!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 10, 2016)

Change of plans. I'm now stationed where I've been for the past 6 months. Good ol' Lackland AFB. I'm officially out of training status, in my own apartment with my wife, dogs, and guitars, on 8 days of leave, and ready to be a semi-normal human again. I've already met with senior leadership, and operational Air Force is 900% better than training. You get treated like an actual person, people talk to you with respect, and seem like they're actually interested in what you have to say. I go back to work on Friday and I'm actually excited to start getting OJT handled and getting put on flight. More excited to get back to playing guitar and lifting weights. I'll be back on here a bit more, so see you guys around.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jan 12, 2016)

I did 5 years in the USMC (99-04). Some of the best years of my life, and I still miss it every day. But I got out for a reason, so I can't be too hard on myself about it. I wanted to start a family, and being deployed 70% of the time is not a good way to hold down a solid relationship. The Marine Corps has an astronomical 90% divorce rate. Regardless, enjoy your time in, make some good friends and some fantastic memories, try not to get ....ing shot, and don't bang any married women (unless you're married to her). Have fun man.


----------



## Ram150023 (Jan 12, 2016)

Another SSGT checkin in! Congrats on graduation and SF is no joke! Ive been at this 14 yrs now... Started as a KC10 crewchief and crosstrained to Firefighting. Youll love it i promise. As long as you take care of what you gotta do youll go far and enjoy every experience! I dont have a single regret and hope i can go another 14!


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 15, 2016)

Super old thread but I am in the Marine Corps and wanted to see how you're doing? Hopefully the Air Force is as nice as I hear it is.......which...let's face it, it is. Hahahaha How you liking it my friend?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 15, 2016)

Nothing but respect for you devil dogs. A buddy of mine is stationed in NC and is a helo mechanic for the Corps. Part of me wishes I would have went USMC, because I feel like a giant bitch from time to time, but our air conditioning and 6 month deployments are certainly nice.  But I just started Phase I training, so I haven't gotten to the actual job just yet. So far, though, the operational side of things is much nicer. Being treated like part of the family instead of a worthless peon makes things much better. I'm banded to deploy next March, and I'm ready for it (mostly). Just ready to do my job, basically.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 15, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Nothing but respect for you devil dogs. A buddy of mine is stationed in NC and is a helo mechanic for the Corps. Part of me wishes I would have went USMC, because I feel like a giant bitch from time to time, but our air conditioning and 6 month deployments are certainly nice.  But I just started Phase I training, so I haven't gotten to the actual job just yet. So far, though, the operational side of things is much nicer. Being treated like part of the family instead of a worthless peon makes things much better. I'm banded to deploy next March, and I'm ready for it (mostly). Just ready to do my job, basically.



Hey, we weren't all born with the cajones to be Marines....Nah I'm just messing with you buddy hahaha. Gotta give you a hard time. That's good man, one thing I can tell you that you probably already know is definitely stay away from the ones who can get you in trouble. Keep a good track record/reputation within your command and your command will notice it! It might take a while for you to see that they do, or for them to say so, but I promise you one day it will come back around to you. I work outside all day in the desert (it's 125 by 0930 in the summer most days ) but it's all worth it man. No matter how much BS you put up with, just keep trying to stay one of the good guys.

EDIT: I see it says you're in San Antonio. Go to shows in your free time if you're allowed to! The military can be a lot of crap and f--k f--k games most days. You have to remember to treat yourself in your free time to stay sane haha


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 16, 2016)

Since we've talked military before, Mike, I figured I'd chime in.

First off, I'm glad to see you're still around, and you're settled for the most part. Basic wasn't too bad, eh? I can't compare since we were two different branches, but I'm sure it wasn't that bad.

For me, I'm out of the army now. I completed my five years of active duty, so now I'm back to a plain ol' boring civilian, living my days as a mechanic at a Ford dealership. I'm on IRR so I'm not COMPLETELY off the hook yet. Although I don't make as much money now as I did in the army, the ideals of simply going to work, punching in, doing my thing, and going home - they appeal to me and I'm enjoyed the reduced stress and relaxed environment. I have my GI bill now, but I don't really know what to use it on yet. I'll figure it out soon enough.

Anyway, this is your thread, so I won't try to hijack it. Glad to see you're still around, fam.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2016)

CassDarkwing said:


> Hey, we weren't all born with the cajones to be Marines....Nah I'm just messing with you buddy hahaha. Gotta give you a hard time. That's good man, one thing I can tell you that you probably already know is definitely stay away from the ones who can get you in trouble. Keep a good track record/reputation within your command and your command will notice it! It might take a while for you to see that they do, or for them to say so, but I promise you one day it will come back around to you. I work outside all day in the desert (it's 125 by 0930 in the summer most days ) but it's all worth it man. No matter how much BS you put up with, just keep trying to stay one of the good guys.
> 
> EDIT: I see it says you're in San Antonio. Go to shows in your free time if you're allowed to! The military can be a lot of crap and f--k f--k games most days. You have to remember to treat yourself in your free time to stay sane haha



Well, my initial plan was to go TACP or CCT until my sh-t knee ruined that for me. So, the cajones are there. Just not the physical ability.  And yeah, the San Antonio summer is fantastic, if you enjoy 110 degree days standing at a gate. So, that's what I'm looking forward to. But even still, like today, it's 70 degrees in January, so every season but summer will be nice. I'm looking forward to my career more now. I was gung-ho going for 20 years when I first enlisted, then during basic and tech school said no way in hell, doing my first term and out, and now I'm thinking if things go my way (trying to send in my packet for K9 when I make my 5-level), I might stay in for a while. We'll see. And yeah, I've already been to one show, and have a few more lined up. San Antonio seems to have a pretty great metal scene.



Vhyle said:


> Since we've talked military before, Mike, I figured I'd chime in.
> 
> First off, I'm glad to see you're still around, and you're settled for the most part. Basic wasn't too bad, eh? I can't compare since we were two different branches, but I'm sure it wasn't that bad.
> 
> ...



Good to hear, man! I know you were saying you were ready to get out. Seems to me that a lot of guys in the Navy and Army are ready to get out, but Airmen and Marines tend to want to stay longer. Probably because the Air Force is a corporation, and the Marine Corps is a cult.  But I'm glad you've found a balance and enjoy your life now. And use that free money for sure. I opted for the Montgomery GI Bill and the Post-9/11, so some of that will be going to my wife and future children, since I plan on doing school while in so I can use tuition assistance and Top Up and get my degree. Dependent upon how long I stay in, I'll probably go for my masters in business management. But anyways, good luck with everything, man!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 16, 2016)

MemphisHawk said:


> Navy PO1 here, and my saltiness forces me to point out that the Danger Zone belongs to the Navy. I fly in an Air Force squadron currently, though. My only advice to you is stay from all the ....ing idiots that do dumb .... because you will get an Article 15 eventually running with the wrong crowd. Also, learn the ranks of ALL the services. I get saluted by Air Force Senior Master Sergeants. Pitiful!
> 
> It will be a lot of fun and a lot of bull..... Remember that every job has something that sucks about it. Also, volunteer yourself anytime new training is offered and finish a college degree. It's free if you use your Tuition assistance and stay patient.



If you don't mind me asking, what do you fly? I'm currently trying get back to the states so I can go college and get my degree so I can go OTS to UPT. That's the dream there. I can't wait to be around airplanes.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2016)

To be 100% honest, the Navy officer ranks are extremely hard to distinguish from enlisted ranks when looking from afar.  I'd say we have it the easiest since we enlisted folk wear our rank on our sleeves, and our officers wear them on their lapels. The Army is rather easy, too, because even though officers and enlisted wear them in the same spot, it's easy to identify. With NWUs, it's hard to see whether or not you're an officer on the blue pattern.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 16, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Well, my initial plan was to go TACP or CCT until my sh-t knee ruined that for me. So, the cajones are there. Just not the physical ability.  And yeah, the San Antonio summer is fantastic, if you enjoy 110 degree days standing at a gate. So, that's what I'm looking forward to. But even still, like today, it's 70 degrees in January, so every season but summer will be nice. I'm looking forward to my career more now. I was gung-ho going for 20 years when I first enlisted, then during basic and tech school said no way in hell, doing my first term and out, and now I'm thinking if things go my way (trying to send in my packet for K9 when I make my 5-level), I might stay in for a while. We'll see. And yeah, I've already been to one show, and have a few more lined up. San Antonio seems to have a pretty great metal scene.




Heck yeah dude, Glad you're enjoying it! And yes, if you didn't know before, now you know. SA has a wonderful metal scene! I'm from southern Arkansas and I would always hear about all the badass shows going through SA, wishing I could go lol


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jan 16, 2016)

CassDarkwing said:


> Hey, we weren't all born with the cajones to be Marines....Nah I'm just messing with you buddy hahaha. Gotta give you a hard time. That's good man, one thing I can tell you that you probably already know is definitely stay away from the ones who can get you in trouble. Keep a good track record/reputation within your command and your command will notice it! It might take a while for you to see that they do, or for them to say so, but I promise you one day it will come back around to you. I work outside all day in the desert (it's 125 by 0930 in the summer most days ) but it's all worth it man. No matter how much BS you put up with, just keep trying to stay one of the good guys.
> 
> EDIT: I see it says you're in San Antonio. Go to shows in your free time if you're allowed to! The military can be a lot of crap and f--k f--k games most days. You have to remember to treat yourself in your free time to stay sane haha



Hahaha, another Yuma Marine. That's where I was stationed. I was MALS-13 for a couple years, then I deployed twice with VMA-513, and finished out my career as work center supervisor of 990.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 17, 2016)

Jaxcharvel said:


> Hahaha, another Yuma Marine. That's where I was stationed. I was MALS-13 for a couple years, then I deployed twice with VMA-513, and finished out my career as work center supervisor of 990.



Haha yep, you got it! I'm in 371. This is my first unit and duty station, I got here in July. Terrible time to get here by the way.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 17, 2016)

MikeH said:


> To be 100% honest, the Navy officer ranks are extremely hard to distinguish from enlisted ranks when looking from afar.  I'd say we have it the easiest since we enlisted folk wear our rank on our sleeves, and our officers wear them on their lapels. The Army is rather easy, too, because even though officers and enlisted wear them in the same spot, it's easy to identify. With NWUs, it's hard to see whether or not you're an officer on the blue pattern.




The name tape stitching on Officer and CPO NWUs is gold, anything else is silver. Officer rank insignia is exactly the same as the other branches. If you see gold stitching and a rank you recognize, it's an officer. Salute. If you see gold stitching and a rank you don't recognize (an anchor), it's a Chief. Don't. If you see silver stitching, the rank won't matter. It's an enlisted person.

EDIT: Another hint would be any warfare insignia they have above the US Navy tape above their left breast pocket. If it's gold, it's an officer. If it's silver, it's a chief. Not all officers will have a warfare pin, but chances are anyone in long enough and qualified enough to make CPO probably has at least one.

To illustrate the difference, here's a Master Chief sitting next to an Admiral, both in NWUs:


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 17, 2016)

Eh, if you're not in the same service just pay them off, we never bothered to learn the ranks of any Airforce and got pulled up by, what she claimed to be, the equivalent to a LT Colonel in Army rank, saluted her then and laughed it off... Good times...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 17, 2016)

It isn't really about learning different ranks. Officer insignia is exactly the same across all branches of the US military. The names of the ranks differ, but they're all still officers. You don't have to know a different branch's name for an O-4 if you see an O-4 insignia. You just see it, know it's an officer, and salute.

Sometimes it can be hard for some branches to pick out where the insignias are on other branches' uniforms, so helpful hints can be nice.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Eh, if you're not in the same service just pay them off, we never bothered to learn the ranks of any Airforce and got pulled up by, what she claimed to be, the equivalent to a LT Colonel in Army rank, saluted her then and laughed it off... Good times...



If she claimed to be the Lt. Col. equivalent, she was a Lt. Col. Air Force and Army have the same officer ranks. And it's not that I don't recognize Naval officer ranks, it's that they're hard to identify from a distance. I didn't realize the name tapes were gold, though, so that's definitely helpful.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 17, 2016)

MikeH said:


> If she claimed to be the Lt. Col. equivalent, she was a Lt. Col. Air Force and Army have the same officer ranks. And it's not that I don't recognize Naval officer ranks, it's that they're hard to identify from a distance. I didn't realize the name tapes were gold, though, so that's definitely helpful.



Nah the Aussie ranks are all whack across the services....


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh, snap. Didn't realize you were in Aus. My bad!


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 30, 2016)

I know in the Army, from a small distance, the LTC rank looks the same as SPC. I've made that mistake a few times.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 30, 2016)

Vhyle said:


> I know in the Army, from a small distance, the LTC rank looks the same as SPC. I've made that mistake a few times.



Ouch. I'm in the Marines but I know your pain...

2nd LT (O-1) in the USMC is hard to see in the dark when they are wearing their service uniform...so they look like a Private. One night in the schoolhouse a long time ago when I was a PFC (E-2), I was in civilian attire at the chow hall sub line window, when a LT on duty walks around the corner in the dark.. I saw rankless shirt sleeves, thinking it was a Private on duty, I said, "Hey, PRIVATE" and just when I finished saying the last T on Private, the light reflects from his collar only to show 2 butter bars... I immediately went to parade rest and apologized. But he just laughed it off and then started shooting the .... with me. I mean, after all, we were BOTH in the schoolhouse (they taught officers there too) and me being E-2 and him O-1, I had been promoted more than him and been in the Corps longer...lol.

Good times.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jan 31, 2016)

CassDarkwing said:


> Ouch. I'm in the Marines but I know your pain...
> 
> 2nd LT (O-1) in the USMC is hard to see in the dark when they are wearing their service uniform...so they look like a Private. One night in the schoolhouse a long time ago when I was a PFC (E-2), I was in civilian attire at the chow hall sub line window, when a LT on duty walks around the corner in the dark.. I saw rankless shirt sleeves, thinking it was a Private on duty, I said, "Hey, PRIVATE" and just when I finished saying the last T on Private, the light reflects from his collar only to show 2 butter bars... I immediately went to parade rest and apologized. But he just laughed it off and then started shooting the .... with me. I mean, after all, we were BOTH in the schoolhouse (they taught officers there too) and me being E-2 and him O-1, I had been promoted more than him and been in the Corps longer...lol.
> 
> Good times.



You're lucky then. Most butter bars I came across were gung-ho as ..... If they didn't get their salute or other proper salutation they'd be straight dicks. It was usually the higher ranking officers that were cool about it.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 31, 2016)

Jaxcharvel said:


> You're lucky then. Most butter bars I came across were gung-ho as ..... If they didn't get their salute or other proper salutation they'd be straight dicks. It was usually the higher ranking officers that were cool about it.



I think the only reason I got away with it is because I was in civvies, and the schoolhouse I was at was also in the same area as an actual duty station, so he had no clue what rank I was. For all he knew I could have been a Corporal or a Sergeant haha. There aren't many NCOs I know that wouldn't put a schoolhouse O-2 on blast for trying to demand a salute so I guess that's why I got away with it hahaha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 1, 2016)

My technical training was on a multi-service base, so every branch was represented. One day after classes, an Army butterbar decided to chew out a PO3 (E5) from my division because his hair was shaggy and obviously out of regs. The PO3 looked at the O1, then looked down at the SOCOM patch on his BDUs, then back up at the O1, laughed out loud, and walked away. It was hilarious. SEALs just don't give any kind of f_u_ck.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 1, 2016)

Jaxcharvel said:


> You're lucky then. Most butter bars I came across were gung-ho as ..... If they didn't get their salute or other proper salutation they'd be straight dicks. It was usually the higher ranking officers that were cool about it.



We have a 2LT with us in Phase I training, and the other day we were all in the LRC (computer lab) and he walked in and everyone stood up and went to parade rest and he got confused.  He was like "was that for the sergeant or me?", and everyone said for you. This guy was prior enlisted and commissioned after making E-5 in the comm career field. He was like "Oh, I forgot you guys actually do what you're supposed to. Nobody in the comm world gave a ....." He's a cool guy, though. He and I are both doing training with the local PD tomorrow because we're the most responsible of the Phase I group.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Feb 1, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My technical training was on a multi-service base, so every branch was represented. One day after classes, an Army butterbar decided to chew out a PO3 (E5) from my division because his hair was shaggy and obviously out of regs. The PO3 looked at the O1, then looked down at the SOCOM patch on his BDUs, then back up at the O1, laughed out loud, and walked away. It was hilarious. SEALs just don't give any kind of f_u_ck.



DUDE, similar .... with me in the same schoolhouse I mentioned earlier. Reconnaissance Marines were stationed in the area of my schoolhouse and these mother f**kers did WHATEVER they wanted. Hands in pockets around officers, lowest low regs of all the low regs, open toed shoes in the chow hall (everyone gave a .... in that chow hall so that was a big deal there) and the occasional gym shorts in the PX. They did whatever the hell they wanted and no one said a word. Hahaha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 1, 2016)

My tech training was at the Defense Language Institute, so 99%+ of the people there were either spooks or diplomats. It must've been_ extra_ amusing to a SEAL to be dressed down by someone who was not only a butterbar, but a _pencil-pushing_ butterbar.   

...no offense to pencil-pushers intended, of course. I was a spook, so I spent faaaaaar more time in a cubicle staring at a screen with headphones on than I did doing any sort of physical training, haha. I actually hated it whenever any SPECWAR/SPECOPS personnel came through our division, because it always meant we were going to get lit up at PT.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 2, 2016)

Vhyle said:


> I know in the Army, from a small distance, the LTC rank looks the same as SPC. I've made that mistake a few times.



That's either one young LTC, or one Old SPC. The latter probably has one of those, "Well, the first time I made E-4 ..." stories that leaves you in pain from laughing too hard.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2016)

CassDarkwing said:


> DUDE, similar .... with me in the same schoolhouse I mentioned earlier. Reconnaissance Marines were stationed in the area of my schoolhouse and these mother f**kers did WHATEVER they wanted. Hands in pockets around officers, lowest low regs of all the low regs, open toed shoes in the chow hall (everyone gave a .... in that chow hall so that was a big deal there) and the occasional gym shorts in the PX. They did whatever the hell they wanted and no one said a word. Hahaha



To be fair, Recon kind of earns that right. Those dudes are some straight up pipe hitters. I know our Combat Controllers could give a .... about regs. Even in the schoolhouse. They're encouraged to have perfectly styled hair. One of my good friends reclassed from TACP, and all of our spec ops start training at the same location. He said every single one of the candidates had long and swooped hair "because you can PT better than anyone there, but if you don't look good doing it, what's the point?". No, I'm not joking.


----------



## asher (Feb 3, 2016)

I think they're looking for the description of "majestic"


----------



## Riverrunsred (Feb 6, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My technical training was on a multi-service base, so every branch was represented. One day after classes, an Army butterbar decided to chew out a PO3 (E5) from my division because his hair was shaggy and obviously out of regs. The PO3 looked at the O1, then looked down at the SOCOM patch on his BDUs, then back up at the O1, laughed out loud, and walked away. It was hilarious. SEALs just don't give any kind of f_u_ck.



Has the Navy changed something ? When I was in (86-90), a PO3 was an E4.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 6, 2016)

Riverrunsred said:


> Has the Navy changed something ? When I was in (86-90), a PO3 was an E4.




Oops derp, haha. Brain fart. I was a PO3/E4 at that command, but the SEAL in question was a PO2/E5. Don't know how I got my wires crossed.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Feb 6, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oops derp, haha. Brain fart. I was a PO3/E4 at that command, but the SEAL in question was a PO2/E5. Don't know how I got my wires crossed.



Not a problem, '90 was a long time ago,never know what kind of changes might have happened.LOL


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2016)

asher said:


> I think they're looking for the description of "majestic"



Most guys look like the guy on the right through the training pipeline:






Then they go operational and get deployed, and, well:


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 13, 2016)

Prior Security Forces SSgt here, just found this thread. Sucks you got stuck at Lackland, but if I can offer any advice it would be to take advantage of any and all training they offer you and FINISH YOUR DEGREE! I lucked out in that my final assignment was with the 89th SFS on AF1 detail, and I was able to parlay that into a job with the feds when I got out.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm okay with it. I luckily made a sweet contact through my cousin with the K9 training cadre, so I'm looking to go that route. And yeah, I'm only like 20 credits away from my CCAF degree. After that, I'll be finishing at least my associate's in business management, if not my bachelor's. But that's pretty awesome that you got that gig. Raven business is pretty awesome. I have a buddy who's a Staff at Dover and he's a Raven. Said he digs it pretty well.


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 21, 2016)

Phoenix Raven was cool, but if you're not planning to make the military your career I'd focus on K9. It makes you way more employable in the real world.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, I haven't totally decided if I'm doing 20+ or not, but I still want to make K9 a priority. If I make tech and get out of it, I might try to do Raven or something high speed like EST/TRF or the 820th. Not trying to be a desk jockey once I make Tech/Master.


----------

